# Ice-holes



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hearing a rumor of_ 'maybe'_ snow in the higher elevations this week in Colorado sure got me thinking about something....

There sure are a lot of ice-holes on this site!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No rumor at all it did snow but it was around 10,000' and that was last week and we could get some more this week. Loveland Ski Resort is planning on firing up the snow guns in 2-3 weeks. 

The rifle hunts are getting closer.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hearing a rumor of_ 'maybe'_ snow in the higher elevations this week in Colorado sure got me thinking about something....
> 
> There sure are a lot of ice-holes on this site!!!


I resemble that remark! -|\O-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote=".45":19s5w996]Hearing a rumor of_ 'maybe'_ snow in the higher elevations this week in Colorado sure got me thinking about something....
> 
> There sure are a lot of ice-holes on this site!!!


I resemble that remark! -|\O-[/quote:19s5w996]

Ha ha....I figured my comment would draw you out of your hut!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Critter said:


> The rifle hunts are getting closer.


Yeah.....a little snow and the elk drop their nards, so do I...


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote=".45":16sy05uc]Hearing a rumor of_ 'maybe'_ snow in the higher elevations this week in Colorado sure got me thinking about something....
> 
> There sure are a lot of ice-holes on this site!!!


I resemble that remark! -|\O-[/quote:16sy05uc]

I'm short of knawing my auger in half! Counting the days....


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Another couple of week and .45 will be full blown on the prowl...tummy thumping and all.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 needs to shut his filthy mouth. That stuff doesn't belong here.....................yet.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

.45 said:


> Hearing a rumor of_ 'maybe'_ snow in the higher elevations this week in Colorado sure got me thinking about something....
> 
> There sure are a lot of ice-holes on this site!!!


its snowing right this second up at Spinney, well the mountains, thats where im at this week. heading back into pueblo tomorrow for wall eye so ill be sure to take pics when i get back to the high country thursday night


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The forcast tonight here in Colorado is for 2-6 inches of the white stuff down to 9500'.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I could use an inch of snow on the ground this coming Saturday morning.... _O\ 

Then again, I wish the white stuff would never come. I love fall though, I just wish it would stay this way.... My favorite time of year to fish. 8)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The best times outdoors is when there is snow on the ground. Some of my best fishing is just before the ice is on the water and it is so cold you can't feel your fingers. Not to mention it is a lot funner hunting in the snow.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

.45 said:


> There sure are a lot of ice-holes on this site!!!


Any favorite ice-holes? 

Wasn't there a movie "Johnny Dangerously" with a bunch of ice-holes in it?

Anyone know how to catch a polar bear? :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Johnny Dangerously!

"Hey Ma, what's fa dinna?"

"Beer."

"Ohh, and noodles."

Great show.


Part of me cringes when the chill hits the air. It won't stop me, but I'd rather fish in the high country during the warm season, which we were all short-changed on this year. That's the price of water though.

The other part of me rejoices, knowing that the fish in some intermediate elevations will hug the shorelines and attack everything I throw at them. That's the upside.

I guess in a few ways, the absence of leaves can help me pull trout out of a few holes that are otherwise machete worthy. 

It just sucks to have to bundle up heavily, if I want to fish. I'll still float the Berry in December though.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

"You shouldn't grab me, Johnny. My Mother grabbed me once. Once."

I am not much of an ice guy myself. Limited outings, even more limited success. I probably need to invest some time on the ice. I love fall fishing though. I need to make more time, period.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad I'm not the only one thinking of the Ice. Can't wait -|\O- .


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

.45 said:


> Hearing a rumor of_ 'maybe'_ snow in the higher elevations this week in Colorado sure got me thinking about something....
> 
> There sure are a lot of ice-holes on this site!!!


I too resemble that remark. Gee whiz, glad we're held in such low regard. :roll:

But first things first. Fall is the best time of year to fish for trout and finally a fall hunt for me _O\ , THEN go ahead and bring on the ice.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I just bought my season pass to Brighton, but I'm sure I'll still get a few chances to drill some holes. I'll bet DC and Jordanell take forever to cap this winter with the high water though. Probably going to be a short season at some places.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Some waters may never freeze. All depends on how cold it gets.
I don't have a problem with some open water fishing in the winter.
Best of both worlds.

What's funny is that as much as I look forward to ice fishing, after a few trips out on the ice, I'm looking ahead to the thaw.

Some people just can't be happy I guess.
Good thing we have 4 seasons most of the time.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm excited for the hard deck, but not so much that I would like to skip right over Fall. Fall is my favorite time of year, and this year I hope it lasts through Thanksgiving. Winter came too early last year, and stayed too late.


----------

